# 1049 local IBEW lineman apprentice test advice



## parks23 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've posted about this before as months back I took the local 1049 test and scored below avg on my reading and low in the algebra ratings. I'm eligible to re-apply for the test on October 13th, and I've started studying again using Khan Academy like suggested from some others from this forum. When I'm on khan academy I don't find my self feeling familiar with the material that I saw on the test that I failed 5 months ago. Is there any other options to study? I know reading comprehension is obviously common knowledge and practice, just worried I'm gonna study again and not find anything on the test familiar to the Material I'm studying like last time I took the test.. any advice? Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

take a math class at your local junior college.


----------

